# Your first vehicle was a?



## falcon123 (Sep 24, 2010)

Totally irrelevant but I was wondering (for those of you who ride a motorcycle or drive a car) what your first vehicle was. I got a Lambretta 125 just shy of my 16th birthday but this died after being used twice so I do not really count it as my first. A few months later I got a Honda sports moped, an SS50, which was faster than the Lambretta! Similar story with my first car. A small Ford had so many issues that it never made it onto the road. I then invested ?50 in a rusty but trusty Morris Oxford. It was popular with friends as it was roomier and more comfortable than their Escorts and Minis. It also had leather upholstery!


----------



## FM001 (Sep 24, 2010)

My first car war a mark 1 escort 1100cc on a F reg, and my first motorbike was a Honda CG 125.  Toby.


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 24, 2010)

mini city H628 HHJ light blue, called her Betty Blue, if things pick up and we find some cash (digging for treasure in garden this weekend!) I'm allowed (well if there's no backtracking) to get an old mini as our little run around!! Yay! Still not sure there will be any spare cash for quite some time but I can dream! 
I bought it for 1500 quid and within 18 months it was sold for cash for 400! Yes I was robbed, but loved her!!


----------



## cazscot (Sep 24, 2010)

My first car was a G registration white Fiat Uno and I thought it was wonderful...  The first car I ever remember being in was my dads Hillman imp as a child...


----------



## bev (Sep 24, 2010)

Red mini.Bev


----------



## Shevicks (Sep 24, 2010)

My first car was a 9 year old blue mark 2 escort, V registration. Purchased from an auction market. It had been resprayed and looked like new, all the other cars looked old by comparison. My friends Dad took me to the auction, and said he would not bid more than ?700, and the bidding was frenzied and it went for ?750, I was gutted until he told me it was our bid!!

Happy days!


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm still waiting for my first car/motor bike, being that I have never passed my test (nor taken any lessons!).

I used to love my Dad's Hillman Minx Estate. Brilliant car, 0-60mph in about 24hrs, but once it got there nothing would stop it! It also had a crank handle to get it started if the battery was flat. Also the access door into the back split in the middle so you could just open the top half.

They don't make 'em like they used to!

Andy


----------



## am64 (Sep 24, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> mini city H628 HHJ light blue, called her Betty Blue, if things pick up and we find some cash (digging for treasure in garden this weekend!) I'm allowed (well if there's no backtracking) to get an old mini as our little run around!! Yay! Still not sure there will be any spare cash for quite some time but I can dream!
> I bought it for 1500 quid and within 18 months it was sold for cash for 400! Yes I was robbed, but loved her!!



ive got a haynes manual for the original mini !!


----------



## am64 (Sep 24, 2010)

my first car was a citroen Ami ... 600cc






very cool with a very weird gear box and a piece of wood to tension the clutch cable !


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2010)

In the mid 70s - a Ford Cortina estate, brown - it was like a hearse.


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 24, 2010)

am64 said:


> ive got a haynes manual for the original mini !!



Hopefully I might need that next year!! 

Love the mini, was great fun bombing around london in it parking well easy, and niping through traffik!

Wifey learn't in one, and had a clubman, she hates the clubman so I'd never be allowed a clubman!

Mind you my buttocks used to get a bit sore after 2 hours seeing as I am not the smallest to fit into said small car!

the dream will come alive!!


----------



## am64 (Sep 24, 2010)

when i met my hubby he was driving this ...
http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:...ua-osM&t=1&usg=__VkbZeVwnrsKKXbdGVWlMSDsTax0=

it was called Horace and i pulled the door handle off whilst trying to put my bicycle in the back...


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 24, 2010)

Renault 5 Mk1!  

It was once red, (faded to rusty red/brown by the time I got my mitts on it!), only had 3 wheel nuts per wheel (yep, it was designed that way!) and had the spare tyre located in the engine compartment!! Honestly it was like driving a glorified go-kart, scary but fun - I used to bomb up & down the moterway to uni in it.  It always started 3rd time - never first, or second, but never failed to start either.  You did however have to pump the brakes!  It did fail it's mot one time because the mechanic was able to put his screwdriver through the drivers floor plate (rusted through, just the carpet intact lol!).  How I loved that car...   I actually used to enjoy giving it a service...


----------



## Annimay (Sep 24, 2010)

Mine was a sky blue Ford Escort - D413 NUG - called Nuggy or sometimes rustbucket.  I loved that car!


----------



## katie (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't drive yet, but i'm pretty hopefully that one of the following will be my first car:


----------



## newbs (Sep 24, 2010)

My first car was a White J-reg Vauxhall Nova 1.2.  I never did feel right driving that car though.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 24, 2010)

newbs said:


> My first car was a White J-reg Vauxhall Nova 1.2.  I never did feel right driving that car though.



The vauxhall nova was a classic motor...........mine was an L reg green 1100cc pug 106, pimped right up it was, you could walk faster than it....


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 24, 2010)

Mine was a blue nova 1.2 cant remember what the reg was. My dad had it of me for my youngest sister. It was her first car as well !


----------



## ukjohn (Sep 24, 2010)

View attachment 210

My first car was about 45 years ago, and was a Ford Prefect


----------



## ypauly (Sep 24, 2010)

Morris marina, not just any morris marina though!!

It was a 1.8 tc coupe with great big rally lights on the front and a go faster stripe, in the go fastest colour of red.


----------



## am64 (Sep 24, 2010)

we had a maxi once called maxime ...cos she smoked alot and had scabby ankles !


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 24, 2010)

Red and rusty Mk3 cortina.

GPR 105N

Got pinched one foggy night. I was devastated. 

Rob


----------



## purpleshadez (Sep 25, 2010)

First bike for me was a Honda XL 125

I'd love a mini but I don't fit  far too tall.


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 25, 2010)

Got my first car earlier this year, a little ford fiesta called olive 

x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't drive and can't ride a bike. The only vehicle I have ever owned was a scooter similar to this but made of metal because it was in 1962


----------



## ypauly (Sep 25, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I don't drive and can't ride a bike. The only vehicle I have ever owned was a scooter similar to this but made of metal because it was in 1962



Which is a suprise considering all the travelling you do.


----------

